
Covid hoaxes are using a loophole to stay alive–even after content is deleted - walterbell
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/04/30/1000881/covid-hoaxes-zombie-content-wayback-machine-disinformation/
======
notadog
The "loophole" in question is the Internet Archive's Wayback Machine.

I'm not completely sure that this should be called a loophole, but I am having
trouble thinking of another term for it.

------
notadog
It is unfortunate that Facebook still allows this:

> The most interactions on the News NT Wayback Machine link comes from a
> public Facebook group, Trump for President 2020, which is administered by
> Brian Kolfage. He is best known as the person behind the controversial
> nonprofit We Build the Wall. Using the technique of keyword squatting, this
> page has sought to capture those seeking to join Facebook groups related to
> Trump. It now has nearly 240,000 members, and the public group has changed
> its name several times— from “PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP [OFFICIAL]” to
> “President Donald Trump [OFFICIAL]” then “The Deplorable”s ” and finally
> “Trump For President 2020.” By claiming to be Trump’s “official” page and
> using an impostor check mark, groups like this can engender trust among an
> already polarized public.

